# Green dust algae - removal next steps



## futurezach (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I had green dust algae for a while and it kept coming back after cleaning it. I read a lot of stuff online telling me to let it go through its growth cycle (6-8 weeks) and then clean it. 

The first time I cleaned the tank I only left it 4-6 weeks and it wasn't enough. It came back after a cleaning. This time I left it 8 weeks. Now what? 

Right now I am currently blacking out the tank for a few days. A few questions:

-Should I be blacking out the tank or should I just slowly ramp up the light? How should I ramp it up?
-Should I have the CO2 on yet? or should I wait a bit?
-Should I be dosing?

I want to make sure it doesn't come back again so I would love some first hand experience. I hate this stupid algae and don't want it to return.

Thanks!


----------



## Tzac (May 18, 2013)

Algae thrive on change so I would keep dosing ferts and co2 like you plan to in the tank once you have it algae free. I believe I have read Tom Barr saying once it goes through its cycle that it should just kinda start falling off in sheets and that is the time to fully clean the aquarium. All that being said I have dust algae in my 75g and just haven't had the guts to go through the wife approval rating busting a hole in the floor to give this a try. GL


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

A pack of baby bushy nose plecos took care of the recurring issues for a couple of clients. Not heard of any failures, but there's always a SOMEONE that puts one in a 75 gallon tank and then claims it does not work.

If you 20 small 2" bushy nose in a 70 Gallon tank, there's not going to be any GDA left after a 2-3 days. This is a trade off obviously, but they are cheap. Maybe 10 might do it, not sure, have not played with the no# per tank size.


----------



## futurezach (Oct 3, 2012)

How about an inexpensive option? I don't want to buy 20 pelcos, then not able to catch them and return them. I'm looking for ways to get an equilibrium in the tank again...


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom, ever have any trouble with the baby Plecos and co2? I had to rescue mine even though my co2 was seemingly lower than usual, they were just laying on their side looking like death. As soon as I transferred them them to my non co2 tank they woke right up.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Dose excel and let it run its course. At least that's what I did. And the dust algae is ain't gone


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Bushy nose plecos are tough as nails. CO2 is a non issue. 

If you want the cheaper option, I've listed more than one way to get rid of it, but a number of people generally have trouble taking the advice and/or following through on it. A % of Folks are simply going to overlook some things and think they have everything perfect. If you have algae, that's not true obviously.

Does not imply that the method does not work for quite a few cases, only that for them, for a number of possible reasons, it does not work.

The pleco method works quite well though, no failures as of yet.
and the light was VERY high and the plant biomass was very low in those cases also.

3-4 weeks should be enough between cleanings, but....if you did not address say the CO2, ferts and or lighting etc, then...well....it will come back.
CO2 seems to be the issue for most tanks if it keeps coming back again and again. GDA has not taken hold in my tanks at home even after I've inoculated with the plants from infested tanks a few dozen times. 
Since the lights and the ferts are the same, the KH was different, but the CO2 was likely the biggest factor.

If all you have to test is a single tank, and you lack a control for the test, you are peeing in the wind, you cannot conclude anything. If you have several controls and several infested tanks.........well.......

I cannot tweak the CO2 without also watching the fish at the clients. I leave after I'm done and they would have to carefully adjust it. So I'm on the more cautious side for the fish sake for them. Dead fish is not an option. Some tanks, you can dial things in nicely, others, not so easy. 

I suppose if the plant biomass grows and grows, fills in the tank a lot, then the GDA will wane also. So there-4 ways to deal with it.

See if you find anyone else that will offer than many ways for one species of algae management:redface:


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

i hope this help

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=374505&highlight=


----------

